# Cherub tomato?



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

When I was at the store today buying veggies (come on, Spring!), I saw some cherry-type tomatos that were labeled as Cherub tomatos. It didn't appear to be the brand name, but a name like Cherry tomato or grape tomato. Is it a new strain like grape was a few years back? I bought them (they were almost double the cost of other cherry/grape tomatos) and have squeezed some seeds out to save. Do I need to do anything special with them besides let them dry a bit if I want to plant them?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Letting them dry a bit and planting will do just fine for any tomato seed. Don't even have to dry as they may sprout in water after barely a week.

However, don't count on your plants to produce exactly what you bought. Cherub is a hybrid developed in the Netherlands. Haven't heard of anyone growing out F2 seed yet so there's no information available as to what they produce. You'll get a cherry tomato but no guarantee beyond that.

Martin


----------



## M Hull (7 mo ago)

Sorry to be so late to this chat. I too love Cherubs and wondered about using the seeds and making my own Cherubs. Happy to tell you I took some seeds. Dried them and potted them. They popped up and they have been in my garden the last few years! They are the sweetest tomatoes!! My friends can't believe how good they have turned out. Hands down my favorite. I eat them right off the vine after a rinse. I chop them for salads, pasta salads, bruschetta, Ceviche too. Do it!!


----------

